# I need more USB headers on my MB?



## ctech (Apr 30, 2007)

I just put together a new system and it only has two USB headers on the MB and I already have them full and I need more! I was wondering - do they make a splitter or something that I can use to gain extra headers? My MB has plenty of female inputs on the outside of the case but I want to install internal hardware that requires MB headers...

Thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
I've never seen any.
What's wrong with an external 7-port USB Hub? You can get the cool type, fancy type, designer type or just plain type.


----------



## ctech (Apr 30, 2007)

I want to add internal hardware and I really don't want wires running outside my case and I don't think that would work anyway because the plug on the hardware is made for the internal header...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

What is it you want to install, and what do you have already on the headers?

Could you not remove one header and install whatever it is you need inside the case? Then fit a PCI USB header for the one you removed.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ctech (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a side usb port on the out side of my case that uses one of my headers and the other escapes my mind at the moment :sigh:. I think it is also used for my case I will look when I get home.

I want to add a internal media reader this is the main reason I need and extra header...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Well, unplug the one for the side of the case.
Install a PCI USB header, and plug whatever you plug into the side, into the back.
Problem solved.


----------



## ctech (Apr 30, 2007)

I have six USB connections already on the back of my case already so I will not need to buy the pci card. I was hoping that I would not have to use the ones on the back because my PC is in a desk and it is a pain to get to the back and I liked the side option as it also has the mic and head phone jack also.

Thanks anyway, If someone makes one maybe I can google it...


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
You can find a card reader that also has a couple of USB, a Firewire and a Speaker.....
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Memory-Card-R...goryZ172QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ctech (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good option... I will look in to it.

Thanks,

-ctech


----------

